# I have worked Postmates 3 days! Here’s the verdict



## Avb (Feb 17, 2016)

Postmates aka Burger Mates aka Fake surge

Hey guys and gals hare what’s up? What is Postmates and should you try it? I have worked Postmates for 3 days in Boston and here’s my take on it.

First of all there is Blitz (surge) like in Uber from light yellow to dark red. I have worked from 2 pm to 10 pm Friday, Saturday and Sunday and there has been pretty constant surge but I have only received very few 1.5s and a couple of 1.25 and the rest 0. Even though there has been surge for 2-3 hours straight, requests come in on 0 surge. Pretty surge it’s a ploy by Suckmates to draw drivers in.

Second of all expect 70% of your requests to come from Shake Shack, Uburger, Whallburger, TastyBurger, TacoBell, McDonalds.... you get the message. Expect the bulk to come from piece of s$&@ places where you have to go and order and wait. 

Third expect a lot of cancellations on your way to the pick up and a lot requests coming from far far away. 

I could continue but time is money and what’s the point of rambling. If you want to work Postmates make sure you also have DoorDash, Ubereats or any other delivery app on as well. If you work only Postmates you could make $18 an hour.. maybe a constant $18 if you’re lucky


----------

